
Android is number one OS among US phone buyers over the last six months - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/05/android-is-numero-uno-among-us-phone-buyers-over-the-last-six-mo/
======
grkhetan
The basic issue here is that in the US, iphone is only available with 1
carrier - AT&T -- which has only 30% or less of the wireless customers in the
country. Since the reach is so low, iphone has to have a low market share.
Once it is available with _all_ carriers in the US, then it will be an even
playing field. Even then ofcourse, it will have to compete against 20+ android
phones, atleast it will have the opportunity to. In Europe, where iphone is
generally available with more than 1 carrier, it's rate of getting new
subscribers is still 3 times android! See:

[http://www.clickz.com/clickz/stats/1733041/apple-google-
cont...](http://www.clickz.com/clickz/stats/1733041/apple-google-continue-
smartphone-growth-europe)

~~~
rphlx
GOOG and its partners seem to be focused on the US. AFAIK none of the EU
carriers are spending anywhere near as much as VZ or Sprint on Android
marketing.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
In the UK Android is everywhere, but only since about July (the date of those
figures) when Carphone Warehouse shops were plastered with the little green
Android figure (rather than carrier specific branding like "Droid" that the US
apparently opts for). The number of devices seemed to explode around that time
too, with Galaxy S and refreshes of the HTC and Motorola lines.

And if you follow stories about dirt cheap, but still impressively spec'ed
low-end handsets like the Orange San Francisco (aka ZTE Blade) I don't think
you'd find it unlikely that Android will rapidly overtake iOS here too.

